# Snow in Portland, Oregon?!



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

but we need PROOF to support your claim that that white substance is snow


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Yeah...it could be coke. We know how you Portland types are. Spilled a little on the last load did we??


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

if it is coke, it is a heck of a lot of it. We have over a foot where we live in seattle. havent had this much in 12 years.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the photo Caclewack. My son moved to Gresham, near Portland this summer. He bought a car there but tells me it doesn't handle very well in the snow, like a similar sized car that he drove here. Do they not use 'ALL season' tires over there? I heard [news] that they don't have many 'snow plows' either.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Oldbee said:


> Thanks for the photo Caclewack. My son moved to Gresham, near Portland this summer. He bought a car there but tells me it doesn't handle very well in the snow, like a similar sized car that he drove here. Do they not use 'ALL season' tires over there? I heard [news] that they don't have many 'snow plows' either.


The primary issue is that they don't salt the roads in Oregon. They have about 400 plows and are able to plow about 1/4 of the roadways in the city limits, but it just turns into a slushy, icy mess without salt to finish the job. 

Matt


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

alpha6 said:


> Yeah...it could be coke. We know how you Portland types are. Spilled a little on the last load did we??


:shhhh:


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

*Hmmmm*

Hmmm should have left the snow on the hives, makes for a good insulation.
This is the Newberg bee picture


----------

